# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  أصبح بإمكان الجميع الآن الوصول إلى منصة المحادثات Google Duo من الويب

## mohamed73

إحدى الميزات التي طال إنتظار وصول إلى خدمة محادثات الفيديو Google Duo  وصلت أخيرًا الآن، هذه الميزة التي نتحدث عنها هنا هي القدرة على إجراء  محادثات الفيديو على الحواسيب من خلال المتصفح. وأفضل ما في الأمر هو أن  نسخة الويب من Google Duo تدعم أيضًا الإشعارات لكي تتلقى تنبيهًا حول  المكالمات الواردة. ووفقا لموقع 9to5Google، فلا تزال شركة جوجل تقوم بإطلاق هذه الميزة من  خلال خوادمها، لذلك إذا كنت ترغب في معرفة ما إذا كانت هذه الميزة متاحة لك  أم لا، فقم بالإنتقال إلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  في المتصفح Google Chrome أو Firefox أو Safari أثناء تسجيل الدخول إلى  حسابك في جوجل. إذا كانت هذه الميزة متاحة لك، فيجب أن تشاهد الواجهة على  الفور. إذا لم يكن الأمر كذلك، فسوف ترى على الأرجح صفحة Google Duo  العادية. إذا كنت قادرًا على الوصول إلى نسخة الويب من Google Duo، فأترك لنا  تعليقًا أدناه. ووفقا لموقع 9To5Google، فيبدو أنها تعمل مع أي شخص يستخدم  المتصفح Google Chrome وسجل الدخول إلى حساب جوجل الخاص به. بعد تسجيل الدخول، ستتمكن من رؤية جميع جهات الإتصال الخاصة بك في  Google Duo والتي تم مزامنتها وستتمكن من النقر عليها لإجراء المكالمات.  وبطبيعة الحال، سيتطلب ذلك أن يكون الحاسوب الخاص بك مزودًا بميكروفون أو  كاميرا ويب لأن نسخة الويب من خدمة Google Duo ستدعم إما الإتصال الصوتي أو  المرئي.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

